
Peter Thiel’s Oddly Conventional Defense of Trump - joubert
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/peter-thiels-oddly-conventional-defense-of-trump
======
Neliquat
Wow, what a trash article. I wanted to see Theil's perspective, but the
egotistical writer just wants to tell me all the ways he th8nks Peter is
wrong. What happened to reporting?

------
DefaultUserHN
I learned more about the author's mindset than Peter Thiel.

